# Cabin Fever already! Ready up hit up the surf.



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

We are ready for some surf fishing! We are new to it. When is a good time to hit it up. I've been watching "Tides near me" app. Any suggestions.:fish::cheers:


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

My motto is you don't know till you go. This time of year reds,black drum, pompano, whiting can be caught on fresh dead shrimp. Search this forum for threads from Sharkchum he's the resident master surfer.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I would suggest avoiding full moon. It may/may not be bad, but general consensus is more often bad then good. Also avoid high pressure, like first 2 days after a big northern. Other than that, it's like Duckchasr said. Even then, it's worth a try if you just gotta go.


----------



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

Might head out to Sargant on Saturday.


----------



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks like lot of North wind this weekend-Sunday has low tide midmorning-Saturday would be my only chance. IDK


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If your gonna try Saturday, the best tides are going to be from 1pm until dark. Make sure you bring some crab.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Mitchell's cut was dead last sunday. Didnt see anybody catching anything. Probably because of all the freshwater coming out.. even during the peak of the incoming tide the water was moving outwards like a river.
You'll probably have better luck on the surf away from the cuts and channels...


Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

Sharkchum, where do i get crabs at in Sagerant. Yep, i remember how you schooled me on hooking a crab too  Learned ALOT that day!! Thanks again the beach wisper!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

LUVJAMAICA said:


> Sharkchum, where do i get crabs at in Sagerant. Yep, i remember how you schooled me on hooking a crab too  Learned ALOT that day!! Thanks again the beach wisper!


 You can usually get crabs in Sargent by taking home women from the local bars, but your gonna have to bring bait with you. The bait camps down there don't carry much in the winter.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Asian markets and Fiesta stores around Houston usually have them.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> You can usually get crabs in Sargent by taking home women from the local bars, but your gonna have to bring bait with you. The bait camps down there don't carry much in the winter.


Haha


----------



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

lol, i agree with sharkchum, I'll play it safe. And bring my own crabs. lol- Beach run tomorrow, We will get there around 10, before the high tide at 1.


----------

